# Bringing a dog to Cyprus



## dave & jue (Feb 3, 2008)

hello, renting for a 12mth term what percentage of property ( roughly ) would b furnished/unfurnished say out of every 20 propertys veiwed,

also would anybody have any idea of cost for bringing out a cocker/spaniel from the uk, & recommend a company.

would £300 sterling a month find a nice modern 1 bed apt in the paphos area,for long term rent . many thanks if you can help.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Dave & Jue,

I am surprised you haven't had any replies yet. Let's see if we can get some answers from some of the guys in the Paphos area

I am not sure about rental prices in the Paphos area but I would have thought you might need a little more as you might have to pay the bills and any community charges.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You should be able to find a 1 bed apartment in ths paphos area for £300 sterling.
Jet Set pets are an excellent company for relocating pets. They moved our pets for us and we had no problems at all, they took care of everything for us. Also they were half the price of other companies we looked at.

sorry for the delay in answering, we have had internet problems. Back online now though phew!!!!!!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Good to have you back Veronica!


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Save some money*

Put the dog down and save some money!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jeffrey Streets said:


> Put the dog down and save some money!!!



I see you havnt changed jeffrey. Pray we never meet up cos I'll happily arrange for you to be put down.


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Animal Lover*

O Veronica you know you dont mean it. 

Infact your be pleasently surprised.....and I am still waiting for all those lonely women to invite me for Sunday dinner.........I will even wash up or they can have my body instead!!!! after the football that is!!


----------



## dave & jue (Feb 3, 2008)

get out more son ,( billy no mates )


----------

